# Need a tuner pedal



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

looking for a tuner pedal, I have never owned one so looking for input from those who have used them before. 

Looking at a Sonic research, TC polytune of a boss TU-3/TU-3W. 

There seems to lots of used boss TU-3's on the market, is that because they are not great or just really popular?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They will all do the job. If you play outside get the Polytune.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ive had and heavily gigged a Polytune v1 for over 7 years and the only issue is with is the plastic cover of the display got loose, other than that it's still super accurate. Next time I need a tuner I'll buy a Snark or the Polytune for headstock.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

TC Poly


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Poly on the strobe setting is THE most accurate one. Simply amazing.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I had a Polytune and got rid of it after trying the Sonic Research. In fact, the Sonic Research was so good, I bought two (one for each board). I found it far more precise and faster.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Turbotuner is my faves too, it takes a bit of getting used to, great tuner.
I do have a Polytune v1 on the big board at home, still going strong.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've only every used a TU2. No issues, apart from being hard to see in the sunshine.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Boss or tc.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

For playing outside, I was a big Korg Pitchblack fan, but the Polytune is slowly replacing it. The strobe mode is great - and of course polyphonic feature is great when playing live.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Poly on the strobe setting is THE most accurate one. Simply amazing.


I have the Polytune mini and also love the strobe setting. *BUT *on the mini the strobe does this weird thing where the display isn't terribly helpful. Oddly, when you play the harmonic on the 12 fret, the display works great and is totally usable. And it's not just mine. I contacted TC support, showed them a video of the behaviour, and they even confirmed it on their own units. But their final response was that it was "by design" (to not work?) and "the close proximity of the lights can make it harder to read" (nope, works fine with the harmonic) and "get a full-sized one". Needless to say, not overly impressed with TC support, but I have gotten used to hitting the harmonic before tuning. I'm guessing the software has trouble honing in on the note with extra overtones? 

Bottom line: If you want the strobe, don't get the mini.


----------



## Jeewiz (Feb 8, 2014)

Boss TU2 (useless in the sunshine) and Korg Pitchblack. Other than the Boss sun issue, both work fine.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Really like my Korg Pitchblack Poly. Very easy to see when playing live.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone, went with the Polytune mini 2.


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

vokey design said:


> Thanks everyone, went with the Polytune mini 2.


I think that was a good choice. I love mine; simple, effective, small footprint. Unfortunately i just saw they released a polytune 3 which also acts as a buffer pedal. Not sure how useful that is.. I guess it depends on your pedalboard.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought my TU2 well used around 15 years ago, its at least 20 years old. Still works fine. I also use it as a A-Y switch sometimes for two signal paths. The few outdoor gigs I do, I use a snark.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Why does this polytune think I am playing a bass? Or am I doing something wrong. 








It works fine if I play each string separate but when I play all at once it only shows 4? It was working fine yesterday. I have disconnected power, cycled through all the different tuning options and switched to strobe and back. 

??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You only tune one string at a time.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

vokey design said:


> Why does this polytune think I am playing a bass? Or am I doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because it's in bass mode, read the manual again.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

amagras said:


> Probably because it's in bass mode, read the manual again.


Last night when I was playing I had a 3 and 5 year old operating thenpedals for me. Lol. One of them must have put it in bass mode. 

Thanks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

vokey design said:


> Last night when I was playing I had a 3 and 5 year old operating thenpedals for me. Lol. One of them must have put it in bass mode.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh yes, I know exactly what you mean, they know their way around electronic devices better than any of us!


----------



## joebloggs13 (May 22, 2017)

I use the TC polytune clip. Works great.


----------

